# Debianista Gentooseen

## hillin-fantasia

Moi.

Ajattelin vaihtaa Debianista Gentooseen. Nyt ihan aluksi kysynkin, että kuinka pitkään tuo Gentoon asennus kestää? Siis se kai riippuu Stagesta vai mikä se nyt oli, mutta summittaisesti?

Asennus oppaan löysin ja todella kattavalta vaikutti.

----------

## pussi

Viimeksi kun asensin gentoon uusiksi selvisin stage 3:sta muutamassa tunnissa. Ensimmäisellä kerralla kannattaa tosin varata enemmän aikaa :)

2006.0ssa on myös graafinen installeri jolla homma sujuu varmaan huomattavasti nopeammin.

----------

## Zmyrgel

Jep, kannattaa varata aikaa reilusti tuohon asennukseen. Ensimmäisellä kerralla tuo meni hieman hitaasti. Aikaa sain kulumaan jotain hieman yli neljä tuntia. Nykyään tuo menee jo sellaisessa parissa tunnissa niinkuin on jo tullut esille. 

Tietenkin jos haluaa asentaa KDE:n niin kannattaa varata reilummin tuota aikaa, on nimittäin sen verta pitkä prosessi. Itsellä kesti koko paketin asennuksessa hieman alle 10 tuntia ja prossuna koneessa kuitenkin 3800+ X2. Kaverin jämäkoneella taisi mennä se 49h  :Smile:  oiskohan ollut joku 500Mhz Celeron

----------

## Zarhan

Asennusaikoja katsoessa kannattaa huomioida että mikään ei estä koneen käyttämistä asennuksen "aikana". Eli jos otat tuon täyiskokoisen CD:n niin sillä on kyllä valmiina binääreinä kaikki tarpeellinen KDE:ta myöten, eli asentuvat nopeasti. Päivitykset voi sitten pistää menemään tausta-ajona (kunhan sanoo make.conffiin että PORTAGE_NICENESS="15" tms) ja ei häiritse missään..

----------

## hillin-fantasia

Noniin. Nyt koneessani pyörii Gentoo  :Smile: 

Nyt vain tuli eteen emerge ongelma:

Kun suoritan:

```

# emerge --sync

```

Niin saan 88% kohdalla virheen:

```

Calculatin dependencies !!! cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.

This is a bug! Please rerport it!

```

Eli siis mikä ihmeen 'bugi' tuo on? Pystynkö jotenkin korjaamaan tuon virheen, että saisin X:n asennettua?

----------

## pussi

Huolestuttavan näköinen virheilmoitus :/

Kuitenkin veikkaisin että olet asennuksessa jo tehnyt emerge syncin joten voinet asentaa xorgin ongelmitta.

Jos emerge sync ei toiminut asentaessakaan voit käyttää portage snapshottia näin:

```
cd /usr

wget http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf portage-latest.tar.bz2
```

----------

## hillin-fantasia

 *pussi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kuitenkin veikkaisin että olet asennuksessa jo tehnyt emerge syncin joten voinet asentaa xorgin ongelmitta.
> 
> 

 

Ei, sama ilmoitus tulee kun koittaa:

```

# emerge links

```

Eli siis tuo on bugi eikä jokin oma virheeni? Joskus kun Debiania sääsin, tuli ilmoitus "this is bug!!!", mutta ongelma oli omassa conffisani.

Edittiä: Noniin. Nyt sain X:n asennettua tuon portage neuvon avulla. Voinko jotenkin kytekä emergen hakemaan lähteet aina tuolta /usr/portage kansiosta? Silloinhan emerge toimisi lähes normaalisti..

----------

## anidabi

Minä suosittelen asentamaan jackass version. Ei tarvi kääntää kaikkea itse ihan alusta asti. Paketissa kun on kuitenkin melkein kaikki uusimmat härpäkkeet jo valmiina. Ikävä kyllä, ei ole AMD64 jackass pakettia. Asennus jatkuu kernelin käännöstä ja ohjelmien asennuskesta.  :Smile: 

http://jackass.homelinux.org/

----------

## hillin-fantasia

Heh. Tuo emerge lähti toimimaan kun latasi tuon portage paketin  :Smile:  Nyt on X ihan toiminnassa ja openboxikin lähti toimimaan  :Smile: 

Edit. Nyt ongelma taas palasi hieman eri muodossa. Eli kun yritän asentaa a2ps ohjelmaa, saan ilmoituksen:

```

bash-2.05b# emerge a2ps-4.13c-r3.ebuild 

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies   

*** You are emerging a masked package. It is MUCH better to use

*** /etc/portage/package.* to accomplish this. See portage(5) man

*** page for details.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Continuing... in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1                                                                                 /!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.

!!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/libintl-0)

```

Mikähän nyt avuksi?

Edit: Googletin ja sattumalta löysin rimpsun mikä auttoi minulle. Jos jollakulla on sama ongelma, niin minulla auttoi:

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0 /etc/make.profile

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Ohjelmia asentaessa ei käytetä .ebuildien nimiä eikä versionumeroitakaan ellei ihan välttämättä halua juuri jonkun määrätyn version ja silloin taas pitää käyttää tarkempaa paketin nimeä   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
# emerge -av a2ps

# emerge -av =a2ps-4.13c-r2
```

----------

## hillin-fantasia

linuxtuxhellsinki: Joo, siis kun asensin tuota a2ps:ää, niin käytin minulla /usr/portage/apps-text/a2ps kansiossa olevaa ebuildia.

----------

## hillin-fantasia

Hmph... Juuri kun olin saanut xfce:n asetukset kuntoon, meni koneestani kovo rikki  :Very Happy:  Jouduin laittamaan hda kovoksi vain 4.5Gt kovon. Minulla on kuitenkin 160Bg hdb kovo, mutta juuriosio on tuolla hda:lla. Voinko ihan vain lennossa vaihtaa esim. /usr/share kansion sijainnin tuolle isommalle kovolleni? Eli ihan vain tekisin hdb:lle kansion share, copy pasteisin sinne kaikki /usr/share:n sisällön ja sitten loisin siitä symbolisen linkin tuonne /usr kansioon?

----------

## Zarhan

Eikö olisi järkevää siirtää koko systeemi sinne 160 gigan kovalevylle, ei kai moisella neljän gigan pikkulevyllä ole tuossa mitään käyttöä? 

Boottaa LiveCD:ltä ja kopioi koko roska ja heitä koko 4 gigan levy pois.

----------

## hillin-fantasia

Hmm... siis voinko vain kopioida kaiken tavaran tuonne hdb:lle ja sitten pelittaa? Miten voin kopioida mbr:n?

----------

## Zarhan

 *hillin-fantasia wrote:*   

> Hmm... siis voinko vain kopioida kaiken tavaran tuonne hdb:lle ja sitten pelittaa? Miten voin kopioida mbr:n?

 

  Miksi mbr pitäisi kopioida, sehän on kuitenkin erilainen jo levyn koosta johtuen.

  Boottaa livecd:ltä, 

```
fdisk /dev/hdb
```

 ja luo boot, swap ja root-osiot kuten normaalisti, muista asettaa boot-osio aktiiviseksi.. mkswap ja mkfs /dev/hdbX eli luo filesysteemit. Sitten vaikka 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo-hda

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo-hda

mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo-hda/boot

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo-hda

cp -a * ../gentoo/

```

  Tämä siis olettaen että olet käyttänyt Gentoon standardiosiointia (boot, swap, root). Kun kopiointi on valmis, irrota HDA koneesta ja laita HDB HDA:n tilalle (jos kyse on ide-levyistä niin tee HDB:stä masteri). Boottaa uudestaan liveCD:ltä, chroottaa järjestelmään ja asenna grub uudestaan grub-installilla.

----------

## pussi

ja muista kopioida komennolla cp -pR tai cp -a jotta tiedostojen oikeudet pysyvät kunnossa etkä siten riko systeemiä.

----------

## hillin-fantasia

Noniin, nyt on taas gentoo pystyssa  :Smile:  (tosin skandit ei toimi viela  :Razz: )

Ihan nain ohimennen, kuinka voin maaritella kaksi ip:ta samalle verkkokortille? Ei ainakaan mene niinkuin Debianissa, koitin jo  :Razz: 

----------

## Zarhan

 *hillin-fantasia wrote:*   

> Noniin, nyt on taas gentoo pystyssa  (tosin skandit ei toimi viela )
> 
> Ihan nain ohimennen, kuinka voin maaritella kaksi ip:ta samalle verkkokortille? Ei ainakaan mene niinkuin Debianissa, koitin jo 

 

```
emerge iproute2
```

 ja sitten vaan /etc/conf.d/nettiin miten haluat. Tai no, periaatteessa iproute2 ei ole pakollinen, mutta sen kanssa ne osoitteet tulee elegantimmin (ei eth0:1, eth0:2 yms. alias-interfaceja).

----------

## hillin-fantasia

Siis mitä tuonne /etc/conf.d/net tiedostoon pitää lisätä jos haluaa kaksi ip:tä samalle verkkokoritlle?

----------

## Zarhan

Katso /etc/conf.d/net.examplesta, siellähän se formaatti lukee. Muistaakseni vaan 

config_eth0=("1.2.3.4/24" "2.3.4.5/24") eikä muuta, mutta en ole varma (ei nyt Gentoo-konetta vieressä).

----------

